# best way



## waddup91 (Jun 15, 2011)

What is the best way to cook chicken if you want to loose weight


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

Here are a couple of recepies I use that you might like ...

Chicken Parmesan

1 pound boneless skinless chicken breast, fat trimmed away

1 Tbsp Garlic

1/2 Tbsp Black Pepper

2 Cups Tomato Sauce

1 slice reduced fat mozzarella or provolone cheese per serving of chicken

Parmesan cheese if desired

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Combine garlic and black pepper, then rub over chicken. When oven is heated, place the chicken on a cookie sheet coated with non-stick spray for 20 minutes or until thoroughly done. Spoon tomato sauce over top, sprinkle with Parmesan cheese if desired, then add the mozzarella or provolone last. Return to oven and heat until cheese is melted.

Calories: 300

Protein: 39 g

Carbs: 10 g

Fat: 9 g

Spicy Basil Grilled Chicken

1 pound skinless, boneless chicken breasts halves, cut into bite size pieces

2 Cloves garlic

2 Tbsp Chili Oil

3 Hot chile peppers

1 tsp garlic salt

5 Tbsp oyster sauce

1 tsp black pepper

1 Cup chopped onions

1 Cup fresh mushrooms

1 bunch fresh basil leaves

Medium-high heat in chili oil, cook garlic and chile peppers until nicely browned. Grill chicken, then season with garlic salt and black pepper. Continue cooking until chicken is no longer pink, but not quite done.

Stir oyster sauce into the skillet. Add mushrooms and onions, continuing to cook until onions are softened and chicken juices run clear. Remove from heat and add basil. Allow to sit 2 minutes before serving.

Calories: 244

Protein: 28.2 g

Carbs: 11.9 g

Fat: 9.4 g

F x


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If you just want to know the best way to cook it, you could;

Grill it

George Foreman it

Boil it

Oven cook it

Microwave it

Boiling and microwave are the worst 2 from a taste point of view.

When I was competing I boiled them for easiness, I was single and couldn't cook so boiling meant I could cook loads at once and had minimal cleaning up to do - I had no dishwasher.


----------



## Flex Appeal (Mar 15, 2011)

Extreme said:


> *couldn't cook so boiling meant I could cook loads at once and had minimal cleaning up to do - I had no dishwasher.*


Awww poor you hun, well if i'de of known you then I would of cooked ya summit up in me large pan and tubbed it so you could have a few meals out of it lol!! :cheer2:

F x


----------

